# Aaaaggggghhhhh



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Hope's delivery man just called and said he's having a hard time getting a flight for tomorrow....:smilie_tischkante: He is checking other surrounding airports...
boohoohoo
lol...only me:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, that would happen to me. Don't give up hope just yet.....praying that it all works out and Hope gets to you. Keep us posted!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I have heard it happen to a few other members before..you're not the first. Praying little hope makes it to you safe and sound.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Uhhh it's not only you. Same thing happened to Jeanne's little Rory. Some snafu with flights and a delay of a few days. I know that's happened in the past with couriers. I think they fly standby so no guarantees of when they'll get out. Hoping it's soon. :chili::chili:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Jeanne, it happenned to me! We had very bad storms go thru and had to reschedule! I know how you feel!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

FALSE ALARM!!! She will be coming on another flight...phew!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Happy for you.***
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Yeah!!! HAPPY DANCE....


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

I am so excited for you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili::dancing banana: :dancing banana: :chili:

Bet you don't sleep good tonight, just like a little kid waiting on Santa.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey it's not April Fool's Day!! I had 3 delays before I got Dewey from Alabama!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Yeah, you are going to have a fun weekend! I bet she is spoiled even before she goes to sleep. Final Countdown!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

The excitement!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well her name is Hope...... and it seems to work


----------



## huff1472 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yay!! So happy for you!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Same thing happened to Bailey. These off duty stewardesses (and stewards) fly standby so they get bumped if the flight fills up. Bailey got all the way to the airport, but the flight she hoped to take and then all the others that day filled up. Bailey had to spend the night with the stewardess and try again the next morning.


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

Yay!!:happy:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yippee!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

artytime:arty::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Hope is a lovely name. Pics pics pics


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

can't wait to see pics TODAY! thought of you when i woke!! how exciting!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Great news! Don't forget the pics in your excitement though.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

So what time does she arrive? We all will be anxiously awaiting the virtual joyous yippee!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:Waiting:opcorn:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

The A Team said:


> :Waiting:opcorn:[/QUOTE
> 
> :aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:chili::chili::Waiting::Waiting:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

6 hours !!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wooohooo love the new profile pic.


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

How exciting!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I am also ... :Waiting:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Still :Waiting::Waiting::two thumbs up:


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

AAAAAND the delivery guy missed the flight 

Now driving 2 hrs to a different airport.... 

Only me....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

blueyedmomshell said:


> AAAAAND the delivery guy missed the flight
> 
> Now driving 2 hrs to a different airport....
> 
> ...


 
Oh no! 
But it is sooo worth it!


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Stuck in traffic now lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

When I went to pick up Max, I drove ten hours from Massachusetts to near Pittsburgh, PA, by myself.
Of course, it was January, and there was a blizzard, and I was driving through the mountains in the dark like a crazy woman, just to get my little white dog.
The obstacles just make the getting that much sweeter


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Drumroll..................we are waiting with you


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

What an adventure!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, I can't believe you had to drive to another airport. But there is a big beautiful furbaby waiting for you....so worth it!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

:smilie_tischkante:Oh crap! I'm beside myself! :wub:But you are going to be so in love!:wub: I know you are totally flipping out!


----------



## Kmarie (Apr 2, 2013)

drive safely! well be waiting to bust moves for you lol!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh not another snafu!! Drive safe and we are waiting to welcome your baby!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm getting anxious as well!!! Can't wait for your update


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

:Waiting::Waiting: it is like doggy childbirth. All anxiously pacing.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

:Waiting:Man. I was hoping for pictures by now.


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

long day for ALL of us....waiting with you! How exciting...


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I think we are all addicted LOL. Hope all is well and she is finally in her arms.


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

Kathleen said:


> When I went to pick up Max, I drove ten hours from Massachusetts to near Pittsburgh, PA, by myself.
> Of course, it was January, and there was a blizzard, and I was driving through the mountains in the dark like a crazy woman, just to get my little white dog.
> The obstacles just make the getting that much sweeter


Oh man! I'm going to stop complaining lol....20 minutes!!! Except I'm so exhausted I may not jump up and down as much lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Where are you? And how far from home? I hope you are not by yourself!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmsl (Jan 26, 2013)

new thread called "Hope" is under new posts!!!


----------

